# RoadStars By Roadster



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

To whom ever can help me. I am looking for 4 adapters, 4 Spinners, and 4 locking devices. Thanks for looking.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thought u had the whole deal?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW OLD THOSE ARE....YOU MAY NE EVER FIND THOSE PARTS AGAIN IM SORRY I BELIVE THOSE ARE SOME 93 TYPE ROADSTARS...SORRY BRO


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

THAT SUCKS!


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

I HAVE THE SAME TYPE OF RIMS AND I CAN TELL YOU THAT YOU WILL NOT FIND ANYTHING FOR THEM, I BOUGHT A SET OF SPINNERS FROM ROADSTER 2 DAYS BEFORE THEY CLOSED AND THEY TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE GOING TO SELL THE REST OF THE EXTRA STUFF FOR SCRAP BECUSE THEY WERE CLOSEING--AND THOSE RIMS ARE 10--12 YEARS OLD GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

HERE IS ONE THAT I HAVE, THIS SPINNER WAS THE LAST ONE SOLD BY ROADSTER--I HAD SOME OLD CERAMIC DAYTON CHIPS THAT I PUT ON THEM--I LOOKED FOR 3 YEARS TRYING TO GET SPINNERS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that sux. knew i should have kept my set. these wheels were high dollar back then, up there with dayton.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Yeah I was in Cali and went to Roadster to get some new knock-offs and chips.

He JUST found some and was ABOUT to toss them out, lucky I called and flew out when I did!

Anyway, you're gonna have a helluva time finding anything, but the guy I dealt with was 'Tim' at Roadster. Good guy, tell him the 'brown guy from Canada' told you to look him up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man I loved them wheels back in the day they were strong as fuck!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

those were the shit! ...i just kept losing the lock :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

sittin on a set in' 93 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt for some old school classics


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

yo dawg where u from my homie had a set of those that he curbed to shit ill see if he still gots the adaptors an locks but he didnt have an k/o to screw onto the lock but hey i might be able to get u alil closer


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Jan 31 2006, 03:37 PM~4743697
> *yo dawg where u from my homie had a set of those that he curbed to shit ill see if he still gots the adaptors an locks but he didnt have an k/o to screw onto the lock but hey i might be able to get u alil closer
> *



I'm from Houston, but am willing to pay for shipping, try to find out if he still has them :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

jestersixfour has all the parts u need pm him tell him david told u


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

what sz are those


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

PM lacTre or TopDogg, one of them has 2 new Roadstars with all the acc. for sale, shit he even has some brand new 14" 5:60 Premium Sportways mounted on the wheels.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 31 2006, 05:48 PM~4744510
> *what sz are those
> *


13x7.....I have already PMed jestersixfour, I just need for him to get back at me....I got money in waiting to buy :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

what bolt pattern


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 31 2006, 06:03 PM~4744634
> *what bolt pattern
> *


87 MC LS....I guess Universal 5


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

getting a little warmer.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i have a set of 13's centergold roadsters for sale.. 5 rims one cut for continental kit. 5 adapters and locks and spinners..  i have some pics also but need to get some good close up pics..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 31 2006, 06:56 PM~4745588
> *i have a set of 13's centergold roadsters for sale.. 5 rims one cut for continental kit. 5 adapters and locks and spinners..   i have some pics also but need to get some good close up pics..
> *


pics can get them sold...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

only pics i have right now..


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

i wish i could find a complete set of these. Im sick of all the cheap china junk. I had a set of 15/8s and bought them in 99, think it was the last year they were made.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go frito i found these in my back storage


:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn i miss 1998


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 08:51 PM~4746030
> *here u go frito i found these in my back storage
> :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: I'll give you 1 MILLION DOLLARS :cheesy: 




you should have kept that MC


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 07:51 PM~4746030
> *here u go frito i found these in my back storage
> :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


What are you doing with these?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2006, 08:04 PM~4746105
> *:cheesy: I'll give you 1 MILLION DOLLARS :cheesy:
> you should have kept that MC
> *


yea i used to 3 wheel the fuck out that car. 3 pumps that was back in the richmond days.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 31 2006, 08:05 PM~4746118
> *What are you doing with these?
> *


thats a digital pic of a pic i have, from 1998....


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Roadster sponsored my car back in 95....
These are bitch to take off!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 09:15 PM~4746196
> *thats a digital pic of a pic i have, from 1998....
> *




:uh:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

And it still locks great, Al.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 31 2006, 09:03 PM~4746612
> *And it still locks great, Al.
> *



Thanks!

Zeniths hopefully soon...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

tim hit u up today


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 1 2006, 05:50 PM~4753143
> *tim hit u up today
> *


nope  ......but i found someone else who had a set of four adapters and spinners......and I already made the deal, but if it falls through I will try jestersixfour again. thanks for the help Bowtie


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Crazy that I seen this topic, I just found my old roadsters in ym mom's garage, they are pretty damn old and the gold on the barrel looks like shit but no rust....crazy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Feb 1 2006, 07:55 PM~4753979
> *but no rust....crazy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Feb 2 2006, 10:18 PM~4762941
> *ttt
> *


do you still have the tool to put them on?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

I might have the 2 tools needed...
I'll have to look in the garage...

Let me know


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 2 2006, 11:14 PM~4763460
> *I might have the 2 tools needed...
> I'll have to look in the garage...
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2006, 10:16 PM~4763490
> *how much?
> *




I'll get back to you once I find them...

I'll post pic's


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2006, 09:36 AM~4766034
> *:cheesy:
> *



u get em homie? :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

as soon as homie gets the money i sent yesterday, then he will send them, but thats them :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2006, 10:19 PM~4762953
> *do you still have the tool to put them on?
> *


No, never had them.

I used a big ass socket and wrapped with a t shirt, and an allen wrench.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

My homie has 5 roadstar centers (not the locking part) chrome NOS still in the boxes... I don't know what it'd be worth, but I bet I could get them for somebody at $70 shipped :dunno:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's a pic of the tool needed to take the rims off..

Let me know if you want to buy it!

10 bucks plus shipping!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 4 2006, 12:59 AM~4772678
> *Here's a pic of the tool needed to take the rims off..
> 
> Let me know if you want to buy it!
> *


sent you a PM


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres a pic of the tool i have for mine.. its a craftsman works good,


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 3 2006, 06:54 PM~4770484
> *My homie has 5 roadstar centers (not the locking part) chrome NOS still in the boxes...  I don't know what it'd be worth, but I bet I could get them for somebody at $70 shipped  :dunno:
> *


Nobody interested???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wghat do you mean by centers are u talking about the adapters


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 12:04 PM~4781518
> *wghat do you mean by centers are u talking about the adapters
> *


The spin on cap that says roadstar by roadster... He changed to $60 shipped :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 5 2006, 12:08 PM~4781542
> *The spin on cap that says roadstar by roadster...  He changed to $60 shipped  :dunno:
> *


hexs??


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

post a pic or email me a pic at [email protected] and i will post


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 12:15 PM~4781589
> *hexs??
> *


They look the same as the one T-bone posted on the top of page #3... I'll get pics on Tuesday when I'm there...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

TTT, for the other people still looking......I know I almost have mine :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2006, 07:08 PM~4797997
> *TTT, for the other people still looking......I know I almost have mine :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2006, 06:08 PM~4797997
> *TTT, for the other people still looking......I know I almost have mine :biggrin:
> *


baller


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DEFFINATLY CLASSIC WHEELS .......STILL GOT 5


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

15x8 with 195/50/15's. Used to be on Chris's balzer, now on my S-10


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 08:54 PM~4746063
> *damn i miss 1998
> *


You sell that MC to someone in Rollerz or someone from Dallas?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Feb 8 2006, 02:51 PM~4804537
> *You sell that MC to someone in Rollerz or someone from Dallas?
> *


nah i traded it to some dude in seguin for a 64 ht project. then he put it on ebay, i dont know where it went after that...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 04:45 PM~4804950
> *nah i traded it to some dude in seguin for a 64 ht project. then he put it on ebay, i dont know where it went after that...
> *



shoulda traded for a running 65


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2006, 09:08 PM~4797997
> *TTT, for the other people still looking......I know I almost have mine :biggrin:
> *


yep they are on there way :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 02:04 PM~4781518
> *wghat do you mean by centers are u talking about the adapters
> *


English motherfucker, Do you speak it?
:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Feb 8 2006, 08:06 PM~4806975
> *yep they are on there way :biggrin:
> *


wow what a find. :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 07:38 PM~4807157
> *wow what a find.  :0
> *


YEAH .............HE SCORED :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 8 2006, 09:45 PM~4807176
> *YEAH .............HE SCORED  :biggrin:
> *


yea I did......its going to be great to roll on something that not to many people have :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 07:47 PM~4807193
> *yea I did......its going to be great to roll on something that not to many people have :biggrin:
> *


LIKE ME  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea scored real nice. 2 bar fluted are even more rare. i knew layitlow was good for something.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Feb 8 2006, 09:06 PM~4806975
> *yep they are on there way :biggrin:
> *


:0 

damn....

I figured I was the only one around these parts that still had some of them.


I never read the whole topic, are people looking for these??? If anyone else needs some I would probably sell my 2 hexes with adaptors. The other 2 are MIA, dont think I will ever find them. Hexes are in good shape but the gold is pretty faded.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HE SCORES!!!! VERY NICE FIND!


Texas Gold *7* Haters 0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2006, 10:13 PM~4808159
> *HE SCORES!!!! VERY NICE FIND!
> Texas Gold 7 Haters 0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

my homies roadstars probably the nearest thing youll find to new. he never drives this car and i mean ever sits in a garage about 40 miles from him. ive asked him about 5 times to sell them and he wont even thou he never drives them oh well maybe one day ill get them


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2006, 11:54 AM~4832770
> *ttt
> *


sorry it took so long, but you got a PM


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

can somebody, please tell me what kind of rim I have.

mines on the top, and the other is a picture that T-Bone sent me of his Roadstar


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

bump


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks for the bump....i think i'm going to make a topic in Lowrider General....and have the link to this topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my bet is they are roadstars but early model. the hub offset is the same.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt :happysad:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I GOT A SET AT HOME. DIDNT THINK ANYONE STILL HAD THESE. ITS COMPLETE BUT A WING IS MISSING OFF ONE OF THE KNOCKOFFS :angry: I THRU THEM UP ON CRAIGS LIST BUT NO ONE BIT. :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2006, 11:25 AM~4860026
> *I GOT A SET AT HOME. DIDNT THINK ANYONE STILL HAD THESE. ITS COMPLETE BUT A WING IS MISSING OFF ONE OF THE KNOCKOFFS :angry: I THRU THEM UP ON CRAIGS LIST BUT NO ONE BIT. :dunno:
> *


are the adapters 4 lug.....cause i got adapters, but are 5 lug and the rims are for 4.....or do you have the complete set (rim,adapters,spinners) :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THERE U GO FRITOS TTT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

bumpity


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

61 Bel-air Bubbletop


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 16 2006, 10:59 AM~4860627
> *are the adapters 4 lug.....cause i got adapters, but are 5 lug and the rims are for 4.....or do you have the complete set (rim,adapters,spinners) :cheesy:
> *


i got rim, adapters, lock and knockoff. they came off a chevy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

that might be wut your lookin for frito


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

hit up jestersixfour for all your roadstar needs


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 4 2006, 07:49 PM~4977146
> *hit up jestersixfour for all your roadstar needs
> 
> 
> ...


can he get adapters for these rims


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

ask him he has adapters if u look in one of the pics u can see them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 4 2006, 06:49 PM~4977146
> *hit up jestersixfour for all your roadstar needs
> 
> *


wow, whatsin the boxes :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks like Texasgold found treasures. :biggrin: Tim is gooooooooooooood peoples! A++! No worries!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

what happened to the pics, any better shots of the circled one


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 10:58 AM~4979891
> *what happened to the pics, any better shots of the circled one
> *


i dont know, do u got them send them to me again


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 11:05 AM~4979908
> *i dont know, do u  got them send them to me again
> *


this is the only one that caught my eye


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 11:08 AM~4979918
> *this is the only one that caught my eye
> *


alright let me ask him to resend me the pics. they were in a pm and i deleated it so maybe thats why there not up.what did u want to know about the adapter ill ask him to take pics proablly wont be for a while cause i know hes going out of town for the week tommorow.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 11:15 AM~4979947
> *alright  let me ask him to resend me the pics. they were in a pm and i deleated it so maybe thats why there not up.what did u want to know about the adapter ill ask him to take pics proablly wont be for a while cause i know hes going out of town for the week tommorow.
> *


well i just wanted to know is these will fit my rims


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

im sure he can has the adapters there not cheap thou very hard to find


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 11:18 AM~4979957
> *im sure he can has the adapters there not cheap thou very hard to find
> *


well i sent him PM maybe he'll get back to me.......do you think he will work out a trade for another set of Roadstar adapters and some cash


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 11:26 AM~4980001
> *well i sent him PM maybe he'll get back to me.......do you think he will work out a trade for another set of Roadstar adapters and some cash
> *


u can ask him i doubt it thou he has no need for them all his stuff is just extra stuff that he has from when he sold roadstars.what sz are ur roadstars


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 11:32 AM~4980025
> *u can ask him i doubt it thou he has no need for them all his stuff is just extra stuff that he has from when he sold roadstars.what sz are ur roadstars
> *


13X7


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

these wheels are a pain the ass to find the right parts for.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

The "pain in the ass" to find parts are the most fun to look for


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

as a matter of fact im pretty sure he gots them cause i asked him for u when u first posted, but then u had got them from someone else so i forgot the price he told me


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 11:35 AM~4980046
> *these wheels are a pain the ass to find the right parts for.
> *


not really it just who u know. tim has everything for roadstars. he will take care of u. he took care of my zeinths and got me some parts for a set of roadstar we well.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 11:57 AM~4980134
> *as a matter of fact im pretty sure he gots them cause i asked him for u when u first posted, but then u had got them from someone else so i forgot the price he told me
> *


before i needed the complete adapter set (locks, adapters, and spinners), now all i need is adapters


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

yeah im sure he gots them i dont know the price thou cause like u said i got a price for everything ill call him and ask him.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 12:08 PM~4980200
> *yeah im sure he gots them i dont know the price thou cause like u said i got a price for everything ill call him and ask him.
> *


thanks man


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 12:09 PM~4980206
> *thanks man
> *


just got off the phone with him and he siad he has a set for 125 shipped cause there really heavy. he wont be able to get them till he gets back.also if u want to make sure he said u can send him one rim too make sure.but u can work that out with him if u want. one more thing no trades


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 12:43 PM~4980395
> *just got off the phone with him and he siad he has a set for 125 shipped cause there really heavy. he wont be able to get them till he gets back.also if u want to make sure he said u can send him one rim too make sure.but u can work that out with him if u want. one more thing no trades
> *


cool, when will he be back so i know when to contact him


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

just got off the phone with him he said what are u trying to put them on. cause those might be just for 4 lug wheels. your best bet is to send him one rims so u guys can both be sure it is the correct adapters,but thats up to u.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 12:47 PM~4980423
> *just got off the phone with him he said what are u trying to put them on. cause those might be just for 4 lug wheels. your best bet is to send him one rims so u guys can both be sure it is the correct adapters,but thats up to u.
> *


thats what i need 4 lug, cause the wheel is a four lug


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 12:47 PM~4980423
> *just got off the phone with him he said what are u trying to put them on. cause those might be just for 4 lug wheels. your best bet is to send him one rims so u guys can both be sure it is the correct adapters,but thats up to u.
> *


or what if i send $31.25 (1 adapter+shipping) and see if it works, and if it works send the rest of $$ and he sends the adapters, and if they don't then i send back


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 12:49 PM~4980437
> *thats what i need 4 lug, cause the wheel is a four lug
> *


ok thats what he said he thought it was a 4 lug.the other reply u can work that out with him he said he will be on later so im sure hell get at u then.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 01:00 PM~4980470
> *ok thats what he said he thought it was a 4 lug.the other reply u can work that out with him he said he will be on later so im sure hell get at u then.
> *


cool


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

u got five lug adapters what r u going to do with them


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 01:15 PM~4980557
> *u got five lug adapters what r u going to do with them
> *


nothing i guess, unless i can find someone to sell them to.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 01:19 PM~4980571
> *nothing i guess, unless i can find someone to sell them to.
> *


are they universal how much u want for them i might know someone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that fool has a gold mine of roadster stuff


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 01:50 PM~4980721
> *are they universal how much u want for them i might know someone
> *


PM sent


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, that is a shit load of roadster!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 5 2006, 05:12 PM~4981651
> *Wow, that is a shit load of roadster!
> *


yeah he does


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I think I've seen those pictures before.......Who took them?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Mar 20 2006, 10:00 AM~5085146
> *I think I've seen those pictures before.......Who took them?
> *


some guy name tim,he rolls a pinto. u know him? what up call me might be in la on weds . :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 20 2006, 03:00 PM~5087003
> *some guy name tim,he rolls a pinto. u know him? what up call me might be in la on weds . :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

damn server


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Did roadstar make 72 spokes cuz im lookin at some this guy has 4 sale and they look like roadstars to me :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 28 2007, 10:45 AM~7107990
> *Did roadstar make 72 spokes cuz im lookin at some  this guy has 4 sale and  they look like roadstars to me :uh:
> *


yes they did


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn damn damn....i had a clean set of triple gold 72 spoke 13's about 6 yrs ago...sold them for $700...now i wish i had kept them.... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 28 2007, 11:03 AM~7108098
> *damn damn damn....i had a clean set of triple gold 72 spoke 13's about 6 yrs ago...sold them for $700...now i wish i had kept them.... :angry:
> *


i paid 1600 for my set in 98 i sold them for i think 900 wish i kept them now


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2007, 12:45 PM~7108286
> *i paid 1600 for my set in 98 i sold them for i think 900 wish i kept them now
> *


I paid 1700 for a set of center golds in 96 and just recently sold them for 400


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jan 28 2007, 12:47 PM~7108532
> *I paid 1700 for a set of center golds in 96 and just recently sold them for 400
> *


center gold with twisted spoke, 2 prong fluted spinner id trade my daytons in a heartbeat for some if i could find them


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2007, 01:55 PM~7108581
> *center gold with twisted spoke, 2 prong fluted spinner id trade my daytons in a heartbeat for some if i could find them
> *


mine were just 13s center gold they were gold nuggets when i bought them in 96 first set of brand new wheels I ever had I even started caring a strap cause I had mofos following me and shit in high school....fuck the good ol days!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

oh and I still have a set of 13s chrome twisted spokes


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

if you look in our topic there on the 88 fleetwood we've had those wheel for like 10 yrs too!


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

thanks, just tarded my china's for a set, that needed tires. Now on the hunt for a set of chrome spinner's, ANYONE?   :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jan 28 2007, 02:11 PM~7108668
> *if you look in our topic there on the 88 fleetwood we've had those wheel for like 10 yrs too!
> *


no the picture is in nw cars for sale!check them out!


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Traded lol


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Traded lol


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 28 2007, 02:18 PM~7108712
> *Traded lol
> *


good trade!


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Really clean roadstar's, 72 spoke no rust. What years were these produced?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Those are bad ass wheels I had a set of em back in the day myself.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 28 2007, 02:17 PM~7108703
> *thanks, just tarded my china's for a set, that needed tires. Now on the hunt for a set of chrome spinner's, ANYONE?    :biggrin:
> *


lucky bastard... :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a set of all chrome Roadstars with the Gold screw on KOs .
They werent hexes but round with an emlem indention and just screwed over the locking mechanism. Man......that lock saved my ass a few times.... I miss the shit out of those rims.  
Had my yellow 82 Coupe jacked three times in 99 and NOT once were they ever able to get those rims off. :biggrin: ......theyeven kept leaving the spinners on the hood.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I had a diffrent problem they kept jackin my k/os :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember used to have big ass cheater bar to get the rims off. i broke a "break over" bar once


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2007, 05:32 PM~7110348
> *i remember used to have big ass cheater bar to get the rims off.  i broke a "break over" bar once
> *


yup !did you check out the chrome twisted rims I got?


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Just finished the trade and counted the spokes there 80 spokes all chrome


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Now need a set of k/o's anyone got any?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Good trade bro, now get your ass over here so we can drop the new motor in your cutlass... its taking up space in my garage.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jonas (Jan 29, 2007)

My girlfriend's private videos 
http://jayna-blog.info/


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jonas_@Jan 29 2007, 05:02 PM~7119264
> *My girlfriend's private videos
> http://jayna-blog.info/
> *


YOURE AN IDIOT


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:uh: still lookin 4 knock offs anyone wanna sale a set


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 29 2007, 12:26 PM~7117297
> *Good trade bro, now get your ass over here so we can drop the new motor in your cutlass... its taking up space in my garage..  :biggrin:
> *


I was kinda waitin on all the other stuff to get done like the cv shaft and the honda i didnt wanna add another mess till afew get done and gone I will move the motor if need be :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

TTT
any one got caps any help


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:uh: does tim still have parts?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 31 2007, 06:54 PM~7141899
> *  :uh: does tim still have parts?
> *


PM bowtie legacy. i think he can get ahold of tim


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

?t=1170953907


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 8 2007, 10:58 AM~7208192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont think he has the complete set...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 1 2007, 02:54 PM~7149055
> *PM bowtie legacy. i think he can get ahold of tim
> *


got a hold of tim he will get back to me soon


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

my homie gots a set of those in his garage with everything.
he was gonna throw out the ko's too.
ill tell him not too and give em to me so i can throw em on here.!
pics this weekend


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Cool hell yeah post um up :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

(WTB) Any one got one 80 spoke all chrome they wanna sell its gotta b universal 5 lug :biggrin: i got cash in hand


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Heres the ones i got there like this one  I traded a set of pretty chinas 4 :roflmao: :thumbsup:  and got a matchin set of knoch offs now to :biggrin: like these two bars


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

There goin on my cutlass sold my regal thats in my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2007, 08:23 PM~7273487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U SELLING THESE?IF YOU GOT THE COMPLETE SET I GOT $700.00..........NO BULLSHIT...ILL EVEN PAY FOR SHIPPING.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2007, 09:42 PM~7273715
> *U SELLING THESE?IF YOU GOT THE COMPLETE SET I GOT $700.00..........NO BULLSHIT...ILL EVEN PAY FOR SHIPPING.......... :thumbsup:
> *


just got them, and i just bought the spinners....sorry wont ever give these up


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2007, 08:44 PM~7273736
> *just got them, and i just bought the spinners....sorry wont ever give these up
> *


$800.00................EVERYBODY GOTS A PRICE........YOU CAN BUY 3 SETS OF CHINA'S WITH THE DOUGH.....EVEN A GOLD SPOKE CHINA.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2007, 09:54 PM~7273844
> *$800.00................EVERYBODY GOTS A PRICE........YOU CAN BUY 3 SETS OF CHINA'S WITH THE DOUGH.....EVEN A GOLD SPOKE CHINA.....
> *


you dont understand.....ive been looking for these wheels for a couple years :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy: can u find me a set of spinners like that  i have three but there real rough


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Feb 15 2007, 10:03 PM~7273936
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: can u find me a set of spinners like that   i have three but there real rough
> *


bought them new


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2007, 08:56 PM~7273863
> *you dont understand.....ive been looking for these wheels for a couple years :biggrin:
> *


THOES ARE THE ONES YOUR SUPPOSE TO NEVER LET GO,JUST LIKE MY 72 SPOKE DAYTONS THAT I BOUGHT BACK IN 1994 AND MY 100 SPOKE CROWN KNOCK OFFS I BOUGHT IN 1996........AND THEY STILL SHINE BRIGHT OVER A DECADE LATER........BUT JUST IN CASE YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND HOMIE,MY OFFER STILL STANDS UNTIL 12PM MIDNIGHT THIS SATURDAY.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think 1000 shipped is fair for these rare wheels, complete set.


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

can i buy some new?Thru u maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2007, 10:17 PM~7274072
> *THOES ARE THE ONES YOUR SUPPOSE TO NEVER LET GO,JUST LIKE MY 72 SPOKE DAYTONS THAT I BOUGHT BACK IN 1994 AND MY 100 SPOKE CROWN KNOCK OFFS I BOUGHT IN 1996........AND THEY STILL SHINE BRIGHT OVER A DECADE LATER........BUT JUST IN CASE YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND HOMIE,MY OFFER STILL STANDS UNTIL 12PM MIDNIGHT THIS SATURDAY.........
> *


yea this are 72 spokes as well


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2007, 09:23 PM~7273487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just got some NOS Roadster Metal chips :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wuuuuut


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

LUCKY ASS DANM THOSE SRE SWEET! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

heres mine all cleaned up they look way better then the year old chinas i had


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

just waitin on sears to get my other 3 wheather handlers in :angry:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

and time to put on the uppers i built an painted Time to bull dog :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

this is the only thing that wouldnt clean up this wheel has a dull spot is there i way to fix this ?


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

post up pics of them roadsters :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

got my weatherhandlers in from sears and there all mounted up on them OG roadstar 80 spokes i will post pics soon


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Feb 20 2007, 10:00 PM~7312534
> *got my weatherhandlers in from sears and there all mounted up on them OG roadstar 80 spokes i will post pics soon
> *


 :wave: rims are looking good bro, the fed ex guy just left my house and dropped off some more goodies :0 :0


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

I love that guy and the UPS guy :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Got them on


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

/7329/8f74dafc989fkf0.jpg[/IMG][/URL] :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------

